

Direct Advertising startup features - sammville

I and my team are building a direct advertising tool for bloggers to sell ad spaces directly to advertisers. The project is about 80% complete. It is going to be a no-commission network. The goal of using our tool is that it puts more money into bloggers pockets. About 80% more money per month than using conventional ad networks. We would love to know what features you guys would love to see in a direct network? Thanks for your contributions HN members.
======
sammville
We hope to make money using a credit impression system where you buy the
amount of impressions you need. e.g you buy 5 millions worth of impressions
and if its not finished in a month can be carried over to the next month but
expires after 2 months.

~~~
byoung2
So I buy the impressions from you, or the blogger directly? AdTaily lets the
blogger keep 100% when the ad is purchased from the website directly. They
hope to then get people who have advertised in the past to advertise on other
sites through their marketplace, where they take a percentage, similar to
BuySellAds.com, who takes 20%. There is another company, iSocket.com that is
taking a similar approach (e.g. <https://www.isocket.com/group/techcrunch>),
except instead of a commission, they do a flat fee per month.

~~~
toddynho
friendly correction: at BSA our commission is 25% :)

~~~
byoung2
Hey, maybe I was trying to give myself a discount! ;-)

------
byoung2
Sounds like www.adtaily.com. With no commission, how do you make money? A
monthly fee? Or with backfill?

